# plastic wall anchor with different screw



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The plastic wall anchors should be fine when you remove the screws. However if the new screws are a larger size then the anchors may be too small and split with the new screws.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joed said:


> The plastic wall anchors should be fine when you remove the screws. However if the new screws are a larger size then the anchors may be too small and split with the new screws.


Ditto this. If you want to use the larger screws, you should go to the store and get matching screw anchors. 

The other thing that may happen anyhow when you try to take the screws out of the anchors you have is that the screw and anchor will just spin as a unit. In this case, you would need larger screw anchors anyhow to compensate.

I think they sell an assortment of screw anchors which can come in handy although as with most such things, there are probably sizes included you will never use. In any event, plastic screw anchors will not break the bank.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing I do with those anchors is toss them in the trash.
Almost no holding power, most spin in the hole when the screw goes in.
I use these instead.

http://www.bing.com/shopping/e-z-an...s&lpf=0&lpq=drywall+anchors&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you all... joecaption those are nice screws ty :thumbsup:


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

joecaption said:


> First thing I do with those anchors is toss them in the trash.
> Almost no holding power, most spin in the hole when the screw goes in.
> I use these instead.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/shopping/e-z-an...s&lpf=0&lpq=drywall+anchors&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16


That Same Style Is Available made in plastic instead of metal. They work just as well in sheet rock, but won't go into a stud if you hit one. They are certainly much better than the small expanding plastic ones that come with most items.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The link is to nothing related to screws for me. All I see are laptops and projectors.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Msradell said:


> That Same Style Is Available made in plastic instead of metal. They work just as well in sheet rock, but won't go into a stud if you hit one. They are certainly much better than the small expanding plastic ones that come with most items.


Like anything else, you have to match anchors to the task at hand. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the little plastic plug type for holding say the ends of towel racks. Two of those you love would never fit next to each other and would tear up the drywall. There are also plastic expansion butterflies and things when more hold is needed. You pick the hanger system for the task at hand.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry guys, I really do not like that link that Joe posted. A good toggle and you are done.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How did we get from a size or two up plastic anchor, that will work fine, to needing a toggle? To hold a light duty basket?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

The poster is more worried about the size the the head. Strength was never mentioned. If it was my file going in that basket you would probably need to hit the studs.


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Ty all. I removed the plastic anchors. I see they can be reused except for one because i mangled it getting it out. But i installed new plastic anchors that match with the original screws i really wanted to use (that have the larger diameter screw head).


----------

